# Giant Centipede Tattoo



## anthony k (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,

I know it's a little off topic but wanted to share these pics as I am so pleased with it. This is my fab new tattoo of a Scolopendra sp. running from my elbow to wrist. I had it done two weeks ago in a single sitting and it has healed very nicely.

A massive thanks to the artist Joe Hill of Inky Joes Tattoos in Sudbury, Suffolk;

http://www.inkyjoestattoos.co.uk/

He is a great artist and this is by far my favourite tattoo, it healed with no scabbing etc and the colours are getting brighter by the day. Joe is more of a snake man and was kind enough to show me his very nice collection including a couple of scary looking retic pythons! He can be found on RFUK and is well worth paying a visit to if you fancy getting a new tattoo 

The only problem I find when I get a new tattoo is that it just makes me want more, maybe a nice pokie portrait on the other forearm?.....


----------



## Philth (Jun 28, 2010)

wow Awesome tat. Very life like, I almost wanted to step on it.

Later, Tom


----------



## hassman789 (Jun 28, 2010)

*cool*

Woah thats great! How long did it take to do?


----------



## mitchnast (Jun 28, 2010)

That is some proper, stand-alone quality work right there.
And I'm pretty critical about what standard of "quality" people will put on people.  

This is an awesome example of form, color, and finesse.  

I bet his studio is like a dentists office.


----------



## anthony k (Jun 28, 2010)

Cheers guys, like I say I am very happy with it. Took seven hours but definately worth it. 

He runs a very tidy studio and I went to him as he specialises in realism and is popular in the UK for some of the stunning snake tattoos he has done.


----------



## -Exotic (Jun 28, 2010)

Thats freakin amazing. how much did that cost you?


----------



## Tapahtyn (Jun 28, 2010)

gorgeous work!  He did an awesome job!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 30, 2010)

The shadowing really brings it out.  I don't have any tats, but that one makes me want one!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm not a tat doood either but if I changed my mind, that'd be one to look at, almost looks like a real pede on your arm.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 1, 2010)

WOW!  the highlights make it for me.:worship:

I want a few Tats.  Im wanting a P. subfusca "highland" on my neck, but I just dont trust any of the artists around here to make it look real.  I am not an abstract or cartoony guy, if i get something i want it to look EXACTLY like the Subject I ask for.

Also a nice M. robustum sleave would be kick ass too.

Either way, very nice piece!:clap: congrats


----------



## Moltar (Jul 1, 2010)

Very nice work. I like the shadows, the reflective light source, the accuracy all the way down to the tergites... freaking awesome.


----------



## bioshock (Jul 1, 2010)

I bet that cost a pretty penny i was thinkin about getting somethin glike that on my arm but i might just wait till i got some guap (money).. I really like the shadowing i got a tatt of a black widow with shading underneath it to make it look like its walking on my arm.


----------



## Julia (Jul 1, 2010)

Moltar said:


> Very nice work. I like the shadows, the reflective light source, the accuracy all the way down to the tergites... freaking awesome.


My thoughts exactly!


----------

